# 15:13 The Soldiers story



## thelight (17 Jan 2012)

Hey, I just wanted to post this independent documentary made by a Halifax local about the scene in Afghanistan. 
Catherine Jones has been a personal friend for many years, and when I heard she put this all together, on her own, I was pretty floored. 

You can check out the trailer at http://xv-xiii.com/ and some reviews.

If you'd just like to join the facebook group as well its listed under --> Come Hell Films LTD. 

A quote from the site:
"15:13 is real reality-- as opposed to Reality TV reality. Not fake like The Hurt Locker. Anyone who doesn't get 15:13 needs to spend some time in Afghanistan."

--A Corporal, Forward Operating Base Ma'Sum Ghar, Afghanistan

If anything everyone should check out the trailer just to see a civvie in a rocket attack.  
Hope everyone enjoys!

Cheers, Kaizer


----------



## Infanteer (18 Jan 2012)

I don't get what 15:13 is; maybe I need to spend more time in Afghanistan?

From the previews, it looks like the NSE talking about whats in the fridge and shooting at a range.  I'll probably stick with _Restrepo_.

That being said, those guys in MSG were hard working - we'd drag our broken s**t in once a month and they'd patch us up enough to keep us on the hunt for another month.   :warstory:


----------



## Eye In The Sky (18 Jan 2012)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> I'll probably stick with _Restrepo_.



What did you think of it?  I got it as an Xmas present from my wife, she picked it up in Maine in Nov.


----------



## Infanteer (18 Jan 2012)

I thought it was the best single piece of film that describes Afghanistan for a Rifle Platoon.  Although I shook my head at some of the things, I do the same thing with my own Army.  I highly recommend it for anyone who wants to know what it was like out there.


----------



## Chalupas (18 Jan 2012)

I also very much enjoyed Restrepo


----------



## Chalupas (18 Jan 2012)

Also one of the men who produced Restrepo wrote a book called War it's by Sebastian Junger it's a just unbelievable book a must read


----------



## thelight (18 Jan 2012)

Actually, you kinda nailed it right on the head, it is all about whole the support element is for many people the actual war. The war of keeping everything going i guess.
I've never been in the armed forces, but it seems a bit nuts that somehow magically stuff just always appears in a war movie. I mean logistically there must be like 3 people behind every 1 guy out in the front, right??? 
As a civvie is was cool to finally understand what goes on behind the scenes, and honestly I actually saw a high school class mate on there I haven't seen in years! 
Finally the fact that things resemble some bit of normalcy over there is great! We don't hear enough on the news (well besides that "Tim hortons" has opened up a Kandahar branch) about how it is to live in afghanistan as a troop. You guys do great work, and from those who remember you're still there, keep up the good work.


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Jan 2012)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> I don't get what 15:13 is; maybe I need to spend more time in Afghanistan?
> 
> From the previews, it looks like the NSE talking about whats in the fridge and shooting at a range.  I'll probably stick with _Restrepo_.
> 
> That being said, those guys in MSG were hard working - we'd drag our broken s**t in once a month and they'd patch us up enough to keep us on the hunt for another month.   :warstory:



No, you don't need to go to Afghanistan, just your local church   , as It is a scripture from the bible.

_John 15:13
 Greater love has no one than this, that he lay down his life for his friends._

dileas

tess


----------



## Hunter (19 Jan 2012)

I saw this thread yesterday morning and ordered the DVD, looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## Infanteer (19 Jan 2012)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> No, you don't need to go to Afghanistan, just your local church   , as It is a scripture from the bible.
> 
> _John 15:13
> Greater love has no one than this, that he lay down his life for his friends._



The only verses I know from the Bible are Austin 3:16 and that bad-a** monologue by Samuel L Jackson in Pulp Fiction (that also appears in a Cypress Hill song, BTW)


----------



## Bushmaster (27 Jan 2012)

really? a film about WOGS eating?  and using a bog standard range?

i hope there is more in the film?


----------



## SeaKingTacco (28 Jan 2012)

Bushmaster said:
			
		

> really? a film about WOGS eating?  and using a bog standard range?
> 
> i hope there is more in the film?



I it take then that you have made it this far in the CF without needing to eat, have a vehicle fixed (or fueled), visiting supply, or getting ammo.

Remarkable.

Your profile does not say what occupation you are, but you might want to try showing just a bit more respect towards your fellow soldiers.


----------



## Hurricane (28 Jan 2012)

Bushmaster said:
			
		

> really? a film about WOGS eating?  and using a bog standard range?
> 
> i hope there is more in the film?



A "WOG" not so much a "WOG"

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/103756/post-1102024.html#msg1102024


----------



## BDTyre (14 Feb 2012)

Ms. Jones was embeded with my platoon for two weeks of filiming (Force Protection - the ones with the bog standard range at Tarnak - we made do with what we were given/could find). She was nice enough, and did her best to keep out of the way. Having said that, the way certain members (or maybe a member and a few others from higher organizations) of the platoon handled her and the freedom she was given as a result, ended up causing a lot of headaches for those of us at the lower levels. A senior member of my platoon has watched this and was disappointed that very little of what our platoon did ended up in the documentary, even though she came outside the wire with us repeatedly. 

I haven't seen this; I wouldn't mind seeing it, but I'm not sure its worth $28 to me.


----------



## jollyjacktar (20 Dec 2012)

It will be shown tonight apparently.  


> Jones was in Afghanistan around Christmas 2009 to film a documentary about the life of the everyday soldier. Titled 15:13, it airs tonight and Jan. 10, at 11 p.m., on CBC’s documentary channel.
> 
> http://thechronicleherald.ca/artslife/273860-risky-film-honours-everyday-soldier


----------

